# New Flyers what ya think?



## l2edneck (Feb 28, 2007)

*Needing to try to drum some interest before my advertising kicks in again please tell me what you think.*

*This is the one i am sending to the larger companies that dont have time or want to mess with the smaller stuff.*







*This is the one i am gonna hand out and have distributed*


----------



## maxburton (Mar 1, 2007)

Not too shabby. Can you post in this thread again when you have information on how successful they were?

I have some comments and criticism to offer:

They could use some design, color, and/or imagery to make it more eye-catching. A block of black text on white is easy to ignore. I would also take out the extra exclamation points to make it look more professional, and reformat the text. Paragraph style is easier to read than centered. You also have a couple errors in there with capitalization, spacing, and commas. Nevertheless, I'm sure they will be effective if you can manage to get enough eyeballs on 'em.

Just my two cents.


----------



## dontbasap (Mar 13, 2007)

*spelling error*

Dude...
You've misspelled estimate in the homeowner version !


----------



## rbtree (Mar 13, 2007)

It is spelled Offering......only one r


----------



## beowulf343 (Mar 13, 2007)

Also offering.

So can i say i heard of you from the flyer i'm presenting to you and get 15% off?


----------



## beowulf343 (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry rb. Same thought-same time.


----------

